# Chickasawhatchee Quota Hunt Report



## jbrew (Dec 2, 2007)

Just wanted to give you guys a report of the quota hunt.  I was not able to hunt until Friday morning.  Everyone seemed to be seeing plenty of deer and there were several very nice bucks brought into camp while I was there.  The deer seemed to be moving all throughout the day.  There was not a slough of gunfire at daylight and daybreak.  Just a shot every now and then almost all day.  Saturday afternoon, I was able to shoot a 5 point chasing a doe at 2pm.  I got down out of the stand and gutted him quickly since it was warm outside.  I got back in the stand and hunted until almost dark before loading him up in the truck and heading for the check station.  I was the first person to the check station saturday night and while I was there, two more people showed up with small bucks.  At that time the count was 93 deer killed and only 7 of them were does.  I didn't stick around to see how many more people showed up with deer, but I'm sure there were several more checked in after I left.


----------



## ALLBEEF (Dec 3, 2007)

Sound like a great hunt - does anyone know when the next hunt is over there?


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 9, 2007)

I hunted the buck only hunt and killed a good 8 pt on thursday morning at 9:30.There were lots of shots thursday when it was cold but friday and saturday the temp warmed up and the deer seemed to quit moving.Saw two good eights,a spike and a doe.That place is very dry.Did not see any water where it should be.I will be back next year.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 11, 2007)

HEY, FELLOWS I'M JUST BACK FROM THE LAST BUCK ONLY HUNT AT CHICKASAWHATCHEE. WE GOT THERE SUNDAY THE 2ND AND MET A QUOTA HUNTER AT THE MUD CREEK CAMP SAID THAT ALOT OF REALLY NICE BUCKS TAKEN UP THERE. WE HAD SUCESS THURSDAY MORNING. I GOT A 165 LB 5 POINTAND A PARTNER GOT A REALLY NICE 7 POINT AROUND 185 LB. WE SAW ALOT OF HOGS AND DOES, SATURDAY I HIT A SPIKE BUT NOT VERY GOOD IT JUMPED BACK UP AND TOOK OFF. SGHOGHUNTER WE MISSED YOU UP THERE I SHOT MY 5 PT AT 9:10am.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 11, 2007)

Now That I Gave My Report I Want To Report Another Matter That Occured On This Hunt. As I Stated We Got Up There Sunday Dec 2, And Scouted For Positions Through Wednesday. We Set Up Stands Marked With Ribbon We Did Everything Possible To Be Visable To Whom Ever Scouted Behind Us. Thursday Morning There Was A Fellow On The Powerline Setting Up On A Table With Intent To Shoot Down The Line Where My Stand Was Located. Now He Argued And Mentioned The Last Hunt, But He Was Advised Of Our Scouting And That Hunt Was In The Past And He Was Going To Move On. And He Did. Later I Found Out He Had Just Showed Up That Morning To Hunt Assuming That No One Would Be Set Up On A Power Line, How Stupid Can You Be.
Next My Other Partner Hunting 200 Yards From Me Had A Fellow Already In His Area In A Tree, Another Partner Had A Young Kid Put Up A Stand 20 Feet From Him Opening Morning Too. All Of These Folks Did Not Pre-scout They Just Simply Showed Up The Opening Morning. There Seems To Be Less Consideration For Other Hunters Who Get Out There And Do The Homework And Put In The Time To Find Good Hunting Spots. Others Just Bulldoze There Way In And Act Like They Didn't Do Anything Wrong. Well We Managed To Move Two Of The Three Off To Different Locations Before Light. I Just Wish That People Get Some Common Sence About Thier Hunting Tactics Or Just Stay Home. What Do You Think?


----------



## diamondback (Dec 11, 2007)

Well its a two way street.We hunted the pw hunt and had some yahoos riding their 4 wheeler around on some of the no vehical access roads[this does apply to 4 wheelers if everybody doesnt know] and talking loud enough to hear each other so I could hear em a mile off.But back to your hunt.First, dont set up on the powerlines and not expect company.Thats just a hunt waiting to be ruined.second,I dont care how much tape anybody puts up.unless you make sure all the tape is down from previous hunts, I am assuming it was from a previous hunt and will go by it or take it down.If you want a spot then you better be there at least an hour before daylight to beat me to it. And the next day plan on being there 2 hours early if I really want the spot.I havent hunted any of the chick, rifle hunts cause its just getting too crowded there this year.But I always try to be curteous and if there is a truck at a spot I move on.But every body isnt like that and some people think they can just bully you into moving out of "their spot" but thats just a good way to get your tires cut or something.You have to remeber it is public land and every body has the same right to be there as you do.Just because you scouted there the day before, does that give you more right than me if I scouted it in august,or feb. while hog hunting ?In my oppinion some people shouldnt even be in the woods,much less hunting a wma.But some of the people just go out there with the wrong attitude to hunt public land and they are the ones that need to stay in clubs or lease their own land.If you dont want to be bothered , try harder to get into those hard to get to areas or thick areas and you wont have that problem .


----------



## diamondback (Dec 11, 2007)

One thing that I was trying to figure out is since this was a sign in hunt and any deer killed had to be put on your tags,why did you shoot a spike on sat. if you shot a 5 point on thurs.Unless the 5 had 4 points on one side and a spike on the other ,your second buck should have had 4 on a side to be legal.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 11, 2007)

We were there right where ya come in on the right on the mudd creek side.We found us a good spot way back in a swamp that took 20 min of good walking just to get to the stand.We had one gut in a black tahoe trying to talk us out of our spot.He claimed that him and his son has alwayes hunted that spot and would love to hunt it again.He told some other guys the same story.We hunted the same area till sunday at dinner and did not have anyone walk in on us.Any time ya hunt public land ya gonna have problems.The power lines are gonna be the first places to go.To me ya need to get way in the woods for a good buck.


----------



## Southbow (Dec 12, 2007)

I'd agree with Diamondback. There are no reserved spots on public land. I think the common sense rule for "most" hunters is that the first guy there that day gets the spot.

I hunt Chickasawhatchee as much as anybody does, and If I walk into one of my favorite spots before daylight or mid day and someone is sitting in a tree, it's their spot. That being said, I've never seen anyone in the woods while I was hunting. I don't flag my spots ( I really hate seeing flagging tape in the woods!) and I walk a long ways in. Hunt deep or hunt thick and you'll likely have the spot to yourself.

chris


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 12, 2007)

My Five Pointer Had Four On The Left Side And A Cow Horn On the Other Diamondback, And Yes Shooting The Spike Would Have Been Legal For Me To Do So.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 12, 2007)

I Completley Disagree With Your Notion That No Matter How Much I Scout Days Before The Hunt That I Really Don't And Can't Lay Claim To A Small Area For My Hunt, Horse Hockey! If You Are In My Spot Where My Stand Is Already Up Yep Your Moven On To Another, Its Not Bullying You It's About Safety And Courtesy. If You Don't Put Your Homework In Days Before The Hunt Tough, I Did, And You Won't Be On Top Of Me. The Powerlines Are An Option To Me Due To The Fact That My Buddys Are New To The Area And I Give Them First Choice Where To Set Up. I Usally Take The Powerlines Where In The Past I Have Collected Trophys. This Would Be My 27 Year Visiting Chick . I Knew It When It Went Down To Clearlake Rd, My Uncle Owned 250 Acres On Clearlake I Hunted This Area For Over That Time. Next Year We Are Dating Our Ribbons And Putting Up Small Info Signs For Our Small Areas That We Are Going To Hunt And We Are Moving Off Who Ever Moves In Opening Morning After That Its Anyones Spot. Lets See How You Feel When I Sit 20 Feet From You On A Public Land Hunt " How Will You Feel About Your "no Reserve Spots" Statment. The Common Rule You Mentioned, Well We Were There First, Days Before The Others. 
Thats How I Feel About It, Like It Or Not!


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 12, 2007)

One Other Thing, Atvs Are Allowed Two Hours Before Sunrise And Two Hours After Sunset On All Big Game Hunts During And Before. On Any Roads On A Wma, This Includes Open Roads, Improved Roads, And Designated Trails Signed Or Not. I DON'T HAVE ONE MYSELF BUT THAT'S ANOTHER ISSUE! MAYBE NEXT YEAR.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Dec 12, 2007)

i thought it was about safety and courtesy???  back steppin alil arent we to say that you would set up 20 ft of someone who is flashing a flashlight at ya....guess we'll have to see who can shoot fastest deer wont have a chance for sure now


----------



## tgroves (Dec 12, 2007)

We are new to WMA hunts but have been fortunate to get to go to Chickasawhatchee the last two years for the quota hunt.  I had lots of questions last year and one of the wardens was very courteous and tried to answer all of my questions.  We saw a couple of places where people had wrapped their orange vests around trees and I asked the warden about that.  He wanted to know the area and said that it was public land and that they could not tie up areas. He said when he saw things like that or signs or even barriers that he said some people would put up he would take them down.  He also told us that no access roads could be used only to pick up your deer or hog. We try to be courteous and if we see a vehicle not walk in but one of the places we wanted to go into was farther away from the roads then most people would go so we did have to walk by them to get to our stands. We have enjoyed our trips and met lots of nice people.
Teresa


----------



## diamondback (Dec 12, 2007)

I dont know where you got that 2 hour rule stuff at about the 4 wheeler.No vehical access means no vehical access.They did change a couple years ago so you could drive in and pick up game but thats it.I feel like the only ones that should even be allowed a atv on a wma should be the handicapped.I also think that powerlines and other larger plots should be reserved for them also.All I can tell you about running someone off "your spot" is I hope you dont run up on the wrong person someday.I may be wrong but I think you running the old man off "your spot" could be looked at as hunter harassment and you could be ticketed for it.I talked to  warden last year at doerun wma and he said that he had to warn some boys for being rude and consistantly setting up less than 50 yards from someone already there .Maybe you should check with the dnr and see what they think about you flagging you area.I also think flags should be outlawed since to me its just littering and make the wmas look like crap cause nobody seems to bother taking it down.Congrats on the 5 point and sorry you lost the spike.


----------



## sghoghunter (Dec 12, 2007)

What really got me was all the people over there riding around during diner time.Once we got to the camp we did not leave till it was time to go back.It looked like kids cruising the mall.We had a 4 wheeler with us and it only got unloaded when we had a deer down and we did drive down the closed road only to get a deer.I very much do not like 4 wheelers and hunting land together.Ok guys since we are picking spots,I want the one down the main road neax to the big hardwood botton and close to the thick pines just past that big tree that dropped an acorn on my head.Yall know where I mean dont ya?


----------



## jharrison121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Public hunting land means just that.. its PUBLIC...  and im pretty sure its illegal to post claim to public land and run people off... its considered harrassment actually and you can be ticketed for it...  if i was already in my stand and you came up saying i had to leave id tell you to kiss my ---....  and as far as the 2 hour crap on atv's.. thats bull... its like diamond said... if its no vehicle access that is exactly what it means and you can and will be ticketed and possibly even have your atv inpounded... but you seem to know more than everyone on this thread rut so keep doing what your doing and let us know how it goes.. hahahahaahah


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 13, 2007)

Jh Read The Wma Rules In Your Book Under Vehicles, Its Right There In Black And White, A Deer Could See It! I Never Pretended To Be Smarter Than Anyone On This Thread. If You Took It That Way Maybe Your Your Not Sure About What The Rules Are. 
I Too Saw The Signs Being Put Up By Hunters Showing They Had The Spot And I Saw The Wardens Patroling The Areas And Not Once Did They Stop And Remove A Sign Or A Ribbon Or Stake Out An Area To Ticket Anyone. 
All I Can Say Is That For The Future, I'll Be In That Area Before The Rooster Crows, While Others Are Just Turning Over In Bed.


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 13, 2007)

Jbrew, I Am Sorry Your Thread Went The Way It Did, I Know You Only Intented To Make A Recieve Reports. I'm Just A Little Frustrated About The Way My Friends Were Treated. Congrats On Your Good Hunt.


----------



## jharrison121 (Dec 13, 2007)

no it says atv's are allowed on DESIGNATED roads only... so you take your 4 wheeler down a no vehicle access road all you want and im gonna sit back and watch them bust ur ---... and please just because your a prison warden dont try to act like a real cop and act like you know the law


----------



## RUTMAGIC (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey, Hey , Hey Did I Say I  Was A Cop, No..... Did I Shoot My Mouth Off And Say I Was Better Than You....no. So Why Are You So Offended? You Don't Like The Law Or Persons Who Choose To Work In Law Enforcement... appears So To Me! Cool Your Jets Guy, what you gunnen for me or something These Are Rules Not Laws First Off, And Yes I Know Something About The Law With A Masters Degree In Crimnal Justice. And Yes Your Getting Hung Up On The Vehicles Are Restricted Too Phrase. No Vehicle Access Is Not An Absolute At All Times to the Restriction. Don't Take My Word For It, Ask A Game Ranger At Your Local Wma.
Have a wonderful deer hunting life pal!


----------



## daisy102998 (Jan 31, 2008)

I was thinking about going there next deer season.  You guys have got me scared.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 31, 2008)

Daisy it was an awesome hunt for me.You will have a good time and a good hunt as long as ya stay away from the power lines.Find ya a road and get as far away from everyone as ya can.


----------



## Count Down (Feb 1, 2008)

sghoghunter said:


> Daisy it was an awesome hunt for me.You will have a good time and a good hunt as long as ya stay away from the power lines.Find ya a road and get as far away from everyone as ya can.


 

I agree....Way, way away from the power lines...


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 1, 2008)

The way to do it is go find a trail leading to the powerline and follow them in the woods and hunt there since most of the deer are gonna cross them at night.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Feb 1, 2008)

I have hunted the Chick off and on since the 70's, (back when the deer were fewer along with the quotas) I have not hunted in for a few years now simply because alot of the folks out there have gotten a wee bit strange.  We would scout it pretty good, through out the year, starting with the small game hunts (for hogs) after the deer season.  If you were late at getting to a spot you liked and someone else was there, ya just moved on and went to one of your many back up spots.  All tapes and ribbons meant to me and a whole lot of others was that St. Joe had done a timber cruise on that stand of timber. Mr. Pete Apt (who was the St. Joe manager)  would have the foresters remove ribbons put up by others.  Alot of wma s are private property, owned by timber companies, leased to the state, and timber companies use ribbons and tapes as part of everyday operation.  Anyone who has purchased a wma stamp has as much right to a spot as anyone else, simple as that, just because you scouted a spot a week before, does not mean that someone else didn't two weeks before, or during the early spring the year before (you know, looking for sheds and such as well as sign from prior rut).  Trying to run someone off of a spot is simply wrong, period.  And, since you have a masters degree in c.j. I am sure you are familiar with the relatively new hunter harassment laws, and Judge John Salter (the judge you would be in front of for about half the wma)or Judge W. Cato (for the other part) are not judges you would want to go in front of on criminal charges.  In Ga. intentionally harrassing a hunter on public land is illegal. (if you are post certified you might want to consider that also).  Use common sense, and show other hunters respect.  I see alot of arguments on the various boards when folks get on the subject of hunting public land, yeah there are alot of slobs and others that probably shouldn't be allowed to hunt period, let alone on public land, but that ain't my place or yours to say who falls in that category....or where they can hunt on that PUBLIC land.  You do not foster good behavior in others by acting a jerk yourself.  JMTCW.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 1, 2008)

Redneck,
Good post, especially about the harassment.
Sue


----------



## letsgohuntin (Mar 2, 2008)

daisy102998 said:


> I was thinking about going there next deer season.  You guys have got me scared.



Daisy don't let that stuff keep you away... Chick is an awesome place and a very unique piece of land, I really enjoy spending time out there. 

For the record, I'm fairly new to hunting out there but have never had any problems. In fact I have never seen another hunter while in the woods... except Swampstalker falling in the creek but that's a story for another time


----------



## puredrenalin (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone going this weekend for the Hog hunt??


----------



## archerholic (Apr 17, 2008)

Whew! Reading this thread makes me glad that I have not been to Chickasawhatchee in a while. We used to go for the quota hunts about 8 years ago. Always saw some good deer brought out of there. But not too long ago we didn't see that many good deer being brought out. Sounds like it's coming back alive again. Anyway the reason I am posting is to give my two cents worth about running up on hunters on public land. If I see your stand and I am scouting, then I will move. I would like to think that most hunters will do the same if they see my stand inthe woods. However, if I do not see your stand and I am hunting or walking to my stand and we run up on each other, all I can say is that it would not be adviseable to tell me I have to move. Nope, doesn't matter if you scouted it last week. As others have mentioned, I may have scouted that spot in the summer. Not sure why someone thinks they have the right to tell you that you have to move on public land.   Uhhhh Uh! Don't do that.  That is why it is called P U B L I C   land. Ask me nicely and I will consider moving my stand when I walk out. But to tell me I have got to move,,,, don't do that.   Hunters are some of the most respectable Christian people that I know. Of course there are always a few bad apples. I can get along with just about anyone and overlook many things. But no hunter has any legal right to tell me or anyone they HAVE to move. I had a situation at Chick one time where I hunted that morning and didn't see anyone. Then came back to the woods around 1:00 for the evening hunt. A guy drives up to my truck and stops then proceeds to tell me that he has three people hunting in that area. I simply looked at him and said, " Well good, now there's four. Maybe one of us will get a good deer" then looked at him and smiled. He didn't say another word, he just drove off.  Now I am wondering, at what point did someone tell this guy that he rules the WMA?????  NO ONE has the right to tell someone on public land they have to move. NO ONE!  Just ask any game warden. They will let you know real quick.


----------

